# Re: [EVDL] J1772 Socket and Plug for your EVs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 Socket and Plug for your EVs*

The circuit is pretty straightforward, though everyone will need to
test it with some charging stations:

The vehicle needs a permanent 2.74k resistor between pin 4 (pilot) and
pin 3 (AC gnd). Once the car is ready to accept AC power it needs to
parallel that resistor with a 1.3k. The car is not suppose to switch
in the 1.3k resistor until it detects a valid PWM current available
signal from the wall.

The current signal from the wall is a 12v (unloaded, about 6v once
loaded with the car side resistor) 1khz PWM signal on pin 4.
10%->85% duty cycle: Available wall current is dutycycle% * 0.6 From
85%->96% duty cycle available current = dutycycle% -64 * 2.5.

Pin 5 is lets the vehicle know a cord is present. It has a 150 ohm
and 330ohm resistor in series between pin 5 and pin 3 (AC ground) in
the cord handle. Normally the 330ohm resistor is shorted out by an NC
switch on the disconnect mechanical actuator. When the user pushes
the disconnect switch the 150 and 330ohm resistors are in series,
warning the charger to go to zero current before the handle is
removed.

As far as I can tell that is the basics of J1772. Feel free to correct me.

Mark Farver
REVOLT Custom Electric Vehicles
Austin, TX
Parts store now open: http://www.revoltevc.com/

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 Socket and Plug for your EVs*

Don't forget the diode, the EVSE expects the negative side of the
pilot to be unloaded.



> Mark Farver <[email protected]> wrote:
> > The circuit is pretty straightforward, though everyone will need to
> > test it with some charging stations:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 Socket and Plug for your EVs*



> On 2 Sep 2010 at 16:35, Mark Farver wrote:
> 
> > The circuit is pretty straightforward, though everyone will need to
> > test it with some charging stations:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 Socket and Plug for your EVs*



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 2 Sep 2010 at 16:35, Mark Farver wrote:
> >
> >> The circuit is pretty straightforward, though everyone will need to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 Socket and Plug for your EVs*



> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > Dennis you scared me to death that retail EV chargers can
> > then be used by RVs as well in a parking lot near you....
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] J1772 Socket and Plug for your EVs*

Hello Cor,
You didn't get the entire conversation as Doug and I talked via phone
for about half an hour. From another source I quoted to Doug that in
several European cities, there was resistance to Public charging outlets
being installed before sufficient EV were sold and the equipment was
apparently unnecessary and unused because of a lack of usage (No EVs in
town!)
My "Spin" on that was, because in this area one sees a number of
"Small" Van-Campers in parking lots, being used in some instances by
individuals with "Medical Appliances" which needed serviced several times
daily in a toilet facility, and they much preferred their own bathroom in
their RV than a public restroom in a store.
These RVs usually are seen running a small diesel generator, for
powering the Air Conditioner in the Florida Sun. I feel an adapter
installation allowing the use of a J1772 level II to power the ACwould
increase demand and the usage numbers encourage increasing the number of
charging stations in the public spaces throughout the area, and that is a
good thing,(As Martha Stewart would say...)
Regards,
Dennis Lee Miles (Director) E.V.T.I. inc.
www.E-V-T-I-Inc.COM (Adviser) EVTI-EVA Education Chapter
Phone (863) 944 - 9913
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Cor van de Water <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > > Dennis you scared me to death that retail EV chargers can
> ...


----------

